# Expats in Cordoba?



## deeiris (Apr 27, 2017)

We (my husband and I) just got to Cordoba and will be here for the winter. Just moved into an apartment near the train station and this week we're working on mundane tasks--finding the best grocery store for us, figuring out where to buy non-perfume soap and shampoo, trying to find the Mercado Central--just the everyday stuff.
If anyone can help with this, please speak up. Once we're settled we'll have more time to chat. Thanks!


----------



## Pstewy (Aug 23, 2013)

deeiris said:


> We (my husband and I) just got to Cordoba and will be here for the winter. Just moved into an apartment near the train station and this week we're working on mundane tasks--finding the best grocery store for us, figuring out where to buy non-perfume soap and shampoo, trying to find the Mercado Central--just the everyday stuff.
> If anyone can help with this, please speak up. Once we're settled we'll have more time to chat. Thanks!


Hi can't help on things you've ask but always fancied living in spain over the winter, once you've settled in I fire some questions over.
Good luck and enjoy the experience.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

